
Show HN: LastChallenge.com – Discover Personal Development Resources - JanSt
https://www.lastchallenge.com
======
JanSt
The idea is, that we mostly only consume new content, but the golden nuggets
are often hidden on page 153, where most people don't find them anymore.

The backend + Crawler is written in Elixir / Phoenix and the frontend is
simple JS/JQuery with mustache templating. It's hosted on Heroku (in Europe)
on a $7 hobby dyno and $9 postgres db.

Any feedback is welcome :)

~~~
brudgers
Curious about how decisions regarding what is worth reading are made.

